# nib holder/feed group buy - Urgent



## Russianwolf (Oct 10, 2008)

I hate doing this but it doesn't look like the group buys show up on the front page.

I just got off the phone with CSUSA and the nibs with holder/feed are still available, but TODAY ONLY.

I have a group buy set up to place an order by 5PM eastern if anyone is interested.

Once they are gone, they are gone. The new nibs are twice as expensive and don't come with the holder/feed. These are good if you plan on making non-kit pens without sacrificing a whole kit just for the holder.


----------



## Steve Busey (Oct 10, 2008)

I noticed Lou's group buy wasn't showing up there either, but didn't know if that was normal behavior for the Buy, Sell, Swap subforums...


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 10, 2008)

I think it is the way the mods have it set up which is normally fine, but since I have less than two hours to get this order in................


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 10, 2008)

10 minutes left


----------

